# Stopover Dover again!!



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We've heard that St Margaret at Cliff now has an exclusion for motorhome stopover. My better [other]half is a raving insomniac so the areas around the front are not OK, anyone any ideas for a stopover, late arrival into Dover in a quiet area. We're OK to drive up to half an hour for a good spot.
thanks
Hilary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

blaine said:


> We've heard that St Margaret at Cliff now has an exclusion for motorhome stopover. My better [other]half is a raving insomniac so the areas around the front are not OK, anyone any ideas for a stopover, late arrival into Dover in a quiet area. We're OK to drive up to half an hour for a good spot.
> thanks
> Hilary


Might be worth driving straight to the port when you arrive in Dover and hoping they will take you on the late sailing. I suspect those sailings are usually pretty empty and they might well just wave you straight on. You can then settle down in Calais when you arrive.

G


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly its more when we arrive at Dover in the early hours we will have the problem.
Hilary


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

blaine said:


> We've heard that St Margaret at Cliff now has an exclusion for motorhome stopover.


Hi,

which one? The beach car park? Or the one at Patrol Monument? Or both?

Would be a pity, as at least on the beach car park overnighting was officially allowed so far...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm not a particulalrly good sleeper but I've had no problem when staying at Marine Parade. Apart from the odd passing Police car there's no other pasing traffic


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Agree*

We agree with telbel,

I have a problem staying asleep most night ... however

We have used the front twice and no sleepless nights.

very quiet indeed.

Although watch out for Earth tremors.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Boff I think it is the monument as we have never stayed at the beach car park. Can you tell me how you get there? Perhaps someone will know if this one is still open. We are usually out of season but I must be fair to the locals around the monument as there must be quite a few motorhomes coming and going at all hours, when we first went there we were often on our own but last time there were about half a dozen German and Dutch vans so news was getting around.
Hilary


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Maybe Marine parade is worth a try. We thought there would be quite a few vans arriving and leaving throughout the night.
Cheers folks 
Hilary


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

blaine said:


> We are usually out of season but I must be fair to the locals around the monument as there must be quite a few motorhomes coming and going at all hours, when we first went there we were often on our own but last time there were about half a dozen German and Dutch vans so news was getting around.


Hi,

yes, that is what I was afraid about... 

Knowing the size of the Patrol Monument car park I can imagine that it is quite cramped with half a dozen vans. So again one "wild spot" that has been spoiled by over-usage.

Probably the background is that this place was some years ago published in a German motorhome guide to England. Although the people publishing this guide always specify a maximum tolerable number of vans if mentioning a "wild spot", and I know that this number for Patrol Monument is 1-2, unfortunately many motorhomers just don't care.

This publishing company has a forum of their own and I am a member there, so I will start some rant. :evil:

To find the beach car park simply follow signs to "Beach". :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

